# ****SBDC051/053 owners thread...****



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

just got my SBDC051 and think this one deserves its own thread.

initial impressions are great:

- bracelet is nice and easy to size....1 link off each size and ready to go.
- bracelet is comfy, with a nice clasp and divers extension
- bezel nice and glossy ala the MM300
- black dial is amazing, and those indicies Rock!
- nice date window, good winding action on the crown.
- did I mention the dial? So inky black under that sapphire glass....

below is mine, swapped out the bracelet for a black Borealis ISO, and may try other straps today.

so please post pics of your black/blue baby, with all your different strap combos, for all to see!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back on the bracelet


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Is this the same watch as the SBP051?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice mate, congrats, looks perfect size for you, shes one hell of a nice watch.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

therion said:


> Is this the same watch as the SBP051?


Yep, why did the mods not edit the other thread to include SBDC's


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)

Great weekend watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DonJ53 said:


> Yep, why did the mods not edit the other thread to include SBDC's


Probably because the OP is responsible for editing their own thread, which is easily done.


----------



## TheWatchBloke (Dec 17, 2015)

Checking in!  Probably the best bracelet from Seiko!


----------



## TheWatchBloke (Dec 17, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> just got my SBDC051 and think this one deserves its own thread.
> 
> initial impressions are great:
> 
> ...


That strap matches perfectly!! Well done. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Details!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Could be my favourite OEM bracelet next to my Pelagos......4 micros, divers ext, and with 1 link out on either side it fits my flat 7.5" wrist perfectly!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Could be my favourite OEM bracelet next to my Pelagos...


High praise.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

MM300 on PADI Tuna 22mm rubber and SBDC051 on the MM300 waffle Seiko


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> MM300 on PADI Tuna 22mm rubber and SBDC051 on the MM300 waffle Seiko
> 
> View attachment 12468301
> View attachment 12468303


That Maddog, is a cracking combination. They both look great, well done! That is something I am going to have to do - when I get them in eventually...


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is mine, have the black 51 inbound, have since put mine on a blue Iso, looks pretty good, have an Uncle Seiko waffle strap inbound too, not sure what combos I'll settle with, be fun tinkering with them, now that I have mine on a non notched strap, I think I like it better, the stock rubber is too wide at the lugs, throws the proportions off a little in my eye.


----------



## mevangelho (Aug 15, 2017)

would like to see Seiko make a GMT model with the 051 !! This is a Rolex 6542 first GMT master

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> MM300 on PADI Tuna 22mm rubber and SBDC051 on the MM300 waffle Seiko


How does the 51 wear compared to the MM300? I recently sold my MM300 because it's too big/tall/heavy on my small wrist.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

argv said:


> How does the 51 wear compared to the MM300? I recently sold my MM300 because it's too big/tall/heavy on my small wrist.


The 051 is definately "shorter" than the MM300, and also lighter.....case and lug2lug are bigger on the 051...

overall they wear very differently, with the 051 coming across as a much lighter watch, even on the bracelet.


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> The 051 is definately "shorter" than the MM300, and also lighter.....case and lug2lug are bigger on the 051...
> 
> overall they wear very differently, with the 051 coming across as a much lighter watch, even on the bracelet.


Thanks. I'll likely get one, but still torn between the black and the blue.


----------



## koon (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## koon (Feb 25, 2017)

loving this watchgecko tropic strap; the rubber is soft and overall the watch wears lighter.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

koon said:


> View attachment 12472199
> 
> View attachment 12472201


Love that strap!....where did u get it?

and for those on the fence, I personally think the black rocks


----------



## koon (Feb 25, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Love that strap!....where did u get it?
> 
> and for those on the fence, I personally think the black rocks


watchgecko !


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

koon said:


> watchgecko !


Yeah, I see that...somehow missed you other post with the info!


----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

Oh wow, I initially wanted to get the SRPB51 Samurai. But after see this watch in pictures on a variety of different straps, I think this is the one!


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I think I saw one of these already on an Uncle Seiko but here is a refresher, looks nice and works well, tad pricey but overall pretty good. I'll tell you though, I tried it on one of my Charmex rubber straps and it looked really good, I'll try to swap them out and take a pic, I was surprised.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Tropic is bang on.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)

argv said:


> Thanks. I'll likely get one, but still torn between the black and the blue.


If it helps make up your mind, the black actually has a very subtle dark brown sunburst in direct sunlight. It's reminiscent of the SLA017 in that sense, but looks black under all but direct sunlight. Really a great dial treatment IMO especially for a watch of this price.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

DickoryDoc said:


> If it helps make up your mind, the black actually has a very subtle dark brown sunburst in direct sunlight. It's reminiscent of the SLA017 in that sense, but looks black under all but direct sunlight. Really a great dial treatment IMO especially for a watch of this price.


I'd love to see someone try to capture that.


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

Very nice. Congrats. I'm about to join the Seiko club too. Looking for a turtle....


----------



## koon (Feb 25, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> I'd love to see someone try to capture that.


someone did a macro shot of it on youtube.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

koon said:


> someone did a macro shot of it on youtube.


Looks like around 2:10.


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> koon said:
> 
> 
> > watchgecko !
> ...


That strap looks good. Good choice


----------



## rollyme (Jun 15, 2016)

koon said:


> someone did a macro shot of it on youtube.


Very nice.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Really loving my 051 on the MM300 waffle strap


----------



## swiss_german (Feb 2, 2017)

my SBDC053. This watch is seriously one of the most impressive I have ever witnessed. That said, I'm just not sure it fits me. May be a catch and release.


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## ashbaug2 (Jun 1, 2017)

So I just got my SBDC051 in the mail from Japan... First impression was just WOW, it's a slick looking watch. It feels great on my 7-inch wrist. The bracelet is phenomenal, very sturdy and not like that of my SKX. I might put it back on once I can get it sized, but I don't have my tools with me, so I swapped it real quick for a Bond NATO from Strapcode. 

My ONLY issue, upon further inspection, is that the chapter ring is either mis-aligned, or the spacing between marks is off. You can see it better in the second picture. I think they the spacing is off, because the 12-o'clock mark seems to be aligned correctly, as does the 1 thru 5-o'clock marks. Does anyone else have this issue? Or just me...? I think the bezel is a fraction, off, as well, but I can live with that, I think.

I am kind of annoyed, considering the price point for this watch, and something like this should have been caught in QC. I know the SRP77X Turtles were having this issue, but I haven't heard of it on this one. Maybe it will be less annoying with time... otherwise maybe Seiko can fix it...?


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

One of my favorite watch. Seiko did a fantastic job with this one. I will order the blue version very soon...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Maybe this thread should be merged with the exact same thread started in May that is now at 70 pages.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sbp051-sbp053-seiko-divers-4324706.html


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

Might've just posted this in the wrong thread (for the SPB versions). Copied my post from there>

I am totally in love with my SBDC051. Have it for a week now.

















































I don't even give a damn about the mis-glued indices


----------



## koon (Feb 25, 2017)

on a eulit purlon


----------



## leroytwohawks (Jan 27, 2009)

*
Mine came in the mail from Japan today, I'm stoked. *:-!


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Really, really good looking piece! 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## uncleed (Nov 4, 2012)

I have the 053....I collect and trade watches constantly...this is one of the nicest pieces i have come across...so happy with the purchase...several straps are already on the way!


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

My first Seiko watch & it's well....beautiful.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Myrrhman, the chapter ring is very slightly off in the sharp face on view and the hour hand also.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

The hour hand is 1..2mm off, or just a matter of angle


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ifxndy said:


> My first Seiko watch & it's well....beautiful.


Looks great.  The bezel colour is very retro 80's. Same colour as the spokes on a 1980's Mongoose.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyone know where you can get replacement spring bars for the SBDC051? I've not taken it off the bracelet yet, but was presuming it's got Seiko fat style bars? I'm keen to get some spares and try the watch on leather...... 

Would be nice to get some with the right ends but thinner for straps.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Anyone know where you can get replacement spring bars for the SBDC051? I've not taken it off the bracelet yet, but was presuming it's got Seiko fat style bars? I'm keen to get some spares and try the watch on leather......
> 
> Would be nice to get some with the right ends but thinner for straps.


Try the ebayer from Aussy. Thinner bars with 1.1mm ends will be AM so make sure they have rads on the corners (domed) or at least you round them off yourself.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> Myrrhman, the chapter ring is very slightly off in the sharp face on view and the hour hand also.





seikomatic said:


> The hour hand is 1..2mm off, or just a matter of angle
> 
> View attachment 12535259


Hey guys, thanks for the reactions.

The ring might be off very, very, very slightly off, but i am very happy about the overall alignment. Should i not be ? Just asking for opinions 

Yes, i know the hour hand is off too, it is not the angle.
I have been told .. that this occurs on many, many watches. Even on very high end watches.
Should i be concerned about this ?
Its barely noticable really


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 12465995


I recently got mine in the blue dial, but I have to say the black dial looks really nice, too.


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

I recently got my SBDC053 from Seiyajapan a few days ago and boy, it's quite a watch! Previously I only had a SARG009 and was very happy with that, but the Anti Reflective coating on this sapphire crystal works great.

It's my first diver and I noticed it's a chunky piece. I'm not sure if this is typical of most divers, but the silicon strap does an amazing job of managing the weight! I'm actually amazed at just how comfortable the strap is (my first quality silicon strap).


----------



## Skovdahl (Oct 10, 2015)

This sure is a winner in my book! Versatile and light.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

On blue NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Just a little shot to compare the size of the 51 to ...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

19 days straight with the oh five one!!!

Love it!!! It's been running consistently -2 seconds a day, which is fine for me. My 053 strap came in to my AD today. I can't wait to to try it  I swapped out the stock clasp for a Marine Master clasp. I love the on the fly adjustability.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

oooh yeah man, that would be great!

oops this was supposed to be a reply to mevangelho on page 2, here is his post.








 would like to see Seiko make a GMT model with the 051 !! This is a Rolex 6542 first GMT master


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

I've been wearing mine everyday... the OEM strap is just starting to melt on my wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just received my SBDC051. Very impressed with the watch. In person, I found it to come across as a bit smaller than expected. It is definitely not an oversized watch. I do see how the 50mm lug to lug could pose problems with narrow wrists. For me, the size is perfect. Seiko did an amazing job with this model!


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Such a beautiful watch - a future classic for certain!


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Took the stainless steel bracelet off and put on some Hirsch alligator:










And now some no name leather strap for fun:


----------



## slide13 (Mar 26, 2006)

Just got one of these in today, have to say it's pretty nice! 

This is my first Seiko nicer than an SKX or a Turtle. I've been wearing a Sub for the last 9 months solid. 

Overall, the SBDC053 is great because it combines a nice vintage feel to the case and bezel without going too far in the faux vintage direction. The case is a fantastic shape and wears incredibly well. Bezel feels pretty good, crown feels pretty good, hands line up perfect, chapter ring and bezel line up perfect as well. The hands and markers look nicer in person than in pictures....the slightly brushed (?) finish looks great. And that domed sapphire is very nice!!

I wish they had done a slightly better job of finishing between the lugs. The flat surfaces at the top are decently polished though not as perfectly as the case side but the recessed area below that isn't really finished well. Now, granted, you'll never see this when wearing it...actually it's only obvious when the spring bars are removed, but still would have been nice if the quality case finished extended to this space as well. 

But, for $800, pretty great package! And yeah, I now people have gotten them significantly cheaper. Took if off the rubber and tried it on leather but really love it on a Toxic nato I had sitting around. This case works great with a nato strap!

It doesn't complete with a Sub but at a fraction of the price it's a very nice feeling watch and I feel like it's definitely worth the money. 

If I had to pick a sub $1000 watch for a daily this would be it by a mile I think.


----------



## laharrier (Jul 28, 2016)

Just got mine last week and can’t stop staring at it. I won’t exhaust what everyone else has said but what a watch for the price. Need some new strap ideas though! On a gray NATO today.


----------



## laharrier (Jul 28, 2016)

Who does this strap?? Great combo!



Spencer70 said:


> On blue NATO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

^ Great pic


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

love it on the bracelet!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

How to mess up a new watch


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> How to mess up a new watch


Likely this watch: https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/sold...bdc053-unworn-scratched-caseback-4612561.html
uvalaw2005 was honest about the speck of dust and priced the watch more then reasonably when he sold it. Whoever pays the $600 plus for the one on Ebay is nuts since brand new ones have been less.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Tired of seeing SARB threads.
I got the ebay bracelet for my 053. This watch just reached a new level of awesome. i refuse to take it off my wrist. My guess is that these Ebay bracelets must be factory run-offs or something.

http://s13.photobucket.com/user/josayeee/media/1AD9BE70-EE99-4C64-8054-17C4504CF990.jpeg


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm curious if anyone has tried a Spork/BFK bracelet on this watch. With the flat parts at the ends of the lugs of these watches I would imagine that those bracelets would blend in well with the case design.


----------



## Grooveuniverse (Feb 5, 2009)

Semi-proud owner of the SBDC051. 

My watch arrived with a blemish on the bezel, which I'm a bit upset about, with no response from the seller in Japan. Secondly, as assumed, the alignment of the bezel/chapter ring, while not significant, is noticeable, not that I would return it just for that. 

BUT...the biggest thing for me is how I am at +12 seconds every day. I just calibrated about 3.5 hours ago, and it is already at +6 seconds. Is this normal? This is the 3rd day for me.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I suspect the cheaper stainless steel bracelets are either diverted in some way from the normal sales pathway which to me is dodgey or they are missing Diashield and are inferior to the genuine product. 

If they're not coming out of Seiko plasic sleeves with the relevant part number sticker then anyone buying one is contributing to theft or corruption. 

There's no point debating this so I won't say anything more on it and let people make up their own minds.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’d rather not have Diashield on a steel bracelet.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Liking this more and more each day. Especially with the mm300 waffle.


----------



## Grooveuniverse (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice images. Can you tell me how accurate your watch is? I recalibrated and after 30 hours, my watch is over +20 seconds.



laff79 said:


> Liking this more and more each day. Especially with the mm300 waffle.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Grooveuniverse said:


> Nice images. Can you tell me how accurate your watch is? I recalibrated and after 30 hours, my watch is over +20 seconds.


-4.6sec/day


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

These have now reached the grey market in the UK and can be had for £300 less than AD's.

Someone attempting to sell a 6 month old worn s/h 053 for £500 will have great difficulty against a new one for £520.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> These have now reached the grey market in the UK and can be had for £300 less than AD's.
> 
> Someone attempting to sell a 6 month old worn s/h 053 for £500 will have great difficulty against a new one for £520.


Where have you seen them for that much? I was thinking about getting one but don't want to spend nearly £900 knowing they're available for so much less.


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

Here is mine. Got a really good deal on it so couldn't resist


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> Where have you seen them for that much? I was thinking about getting one but don't want to spend nearly £900 knowing they're available for so much less.


ebay UK. £520 with a number of + feedbacks from buyers


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

My sbdc053 on bracelet.

For those of you who wanted the sbdc053 on bracelet, but didn't want to go sourcing the bracelet separately, I just received an email from Gnomon watches that they will be exclusively selling the watch on a bracelet for $849.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Changed the awful OEM hands and now, now we are talking!


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

flowstate247 said:


> Changed the awful OEM hands and now, now we are talking!
> 
> View attachment 13076929


I hear ya. Same here...


----------



## stylish.accountant (Aug 2, 2014)

flowstate247 said:


> Changed the awful OEM hands and now, now we are talking!
> 
> View attachment 13076929





laff79 said:


> I hear ya. Same here...


Where did you guys sourced the hands?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yobokies


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

flowstate247 said:


> Changed the awful OEM hands and now, now we are talking!
> 
> View attachment 13076929


Perfect!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> Where have you seen them for that much? I was thinking about getting one but don't want to spend nearly £900 knowing they're available for so much less.


A new Pady sold last night for £490.


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

Can anyone speak to the fit of the 051/053 vs. an SKX007? Thanks!


----------



## krupa (Apr 14, 2018)

LARufCTR said:


> Can anyone speak to the fit of the 051/053 vs. an SKX007? Thanks!


I have both. SKX wears smaller becouse it has shorter lug to lug, but SKX is also taller and has bigger 22mm lugs. I have 6,5 inch wrist and I wear SBDC without a problem. My impression is if you can pull SKX, you can go with SBDC, is not so much of a difference.


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info & pics....I did think the L2L on 051 was longer on than the SKX...I love the SKX...I just want something more refined...


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

:-!


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Here, with MM300 hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwrjb (May 9, 2018)

Hi SBDC051/3 folks.

I have had a SARB065 for probably 5 years now and loved it every day but would like to dip my toes into the diver world...

I'd really like to get the lowest price possible and see that Gnomon is a bit more expensive than some vendors on eBay shipping straight from Japan. 

Having never bought a watch and had it delivered to the USA before (did not live here when I bought the SARB065) I am wondering whether buying directly from Japan/Overseas I will have to pay tax or not?

Seeing some SBDC053s for as low as $620 on eBay which would be fantastic if there is no catch...


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

wwrjb said:


> Hi SBDC051/3 folks.
> 
> I have had a SARB065 for probably 5 years now and loved it every day but would like to dip my toes into the diver world...
> 
> ...


From my understanding, any watch with a declared value of $800 or less, you should not have to pay any customs tax etc.

I personally bought my SBDC053 from Gnomon, and their customer service is top notch. They even sent me a picture of one of their watches before shipping it out, so I could approve of the bezel/chapter ring alignment (at my request). They also ship via dhl/fedex so you'll have the watch in a matter of days as opposed to weeks via some of the ebay sellers. They also provide a free nato strap and cleaning cloth with the watch.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## krupa (Apr 14, 2018)

I’m curious: what is the color of the lume pip on sbdc053 bezel? Mine is blue and different than green lume on the dial. My watch was produced November 2017.


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

Mine is on its way. But still no nick name on this watch?

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

wwrjb said:


> Hi SBDC051/3 folks.
> 
> I have had a SARB065 for probably 5 years now and loved it every day but would like to dip my toes into the diver world...
> 
> ...


I think it depends a lot on shipping method. USPS there is a very little chance of paying taxes. From what I've read UPS, FEDEX & DHL tend to collect the taxes. I've ordered many watches from Japan. All sent USPS and I've never been charged tax, even on my MM300 that I picked up in person at the post office. At $620 you won't be charged tax regardless of shipping method.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

Does this model already has a name? I already ordered sbdc051. 

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

krupa said:


> I'm curious: what is the color of the lume pip on sbdc053 bezel? Mine is blue and different than green lume on the dial. My watch was produced November 2017.


Mine looks the same as the hands and indices.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Ordered mine today.


----------



## krupa (Apr 14, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Mine looks the same as the hands and indices.


Here is mine. Definitely a blue pip.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



beasy said:


> Does this model already has a name?


Many use the term 6RMAS, as the original watch they are an homage of, the 62MAS, was named that for it's *62* style movement and that it was an Auto*MA*tic *S*elfdater.

Since these watches have a 6R15 movment, the nickname 6RMAS arises quite naturally. 

- Thomas

.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Heres my 6RMAS on a Monster bracelet- wasnt crazy about 20mm and almost felt like a Sumo ...but with the 22mm step out of the Monster bracelet it blends pretty nicely into the lugs. Theres a slightly warmer tone to the diashield and I brushed the bracelet so the endlinks would match the case better as well.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Google search for bracelet options came up w an ebay listing for $400 preowned. Lowest price I have seen in awhile but bidding will probably take it higher. Spelled as SPB051.


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

Its been a week since i got this watch and its really growing on me. When i ist received i can see the quality is there. Bracelet, case, glass. It just dont have that wow on the design of vintage when i first handled. But after a week of using im beginning to love the looks of this watch. I just dont have the luck af accuracy in this watch its running +23s per day. Its my 3rd seiko but still no luck on accuracy. Happy with this watch 








Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

wappak said:


> Its been a week since i got this watch and its really growing on me. When i ist received i can see the quality is there. Bracelet, case, glass. It just dont have that wow on the design of vintage when i first handled. But after a week of using im beginning to love the looks of this watch. I just dont have the luck af accuracy in this watch its running +23s per day. Its my 3rd seiko but still no luck on accuracy. Happy with this watch
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


That's just within specification. Why not regulate it yourself. Buy or make up a case/back removing kit then its just a case of moving 1 lever.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

krupa said:


> Here is mine. Definitely a blue pip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it.s manufacture error, they might have mixed it up with the PADI version pip. PADI version PIP and Minute hand is in blue.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

krupa said:


> Here is mine. Definitely a blue pip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it.s manufacture error, they might have mixed it up with the PADI version pip. PADI version PIP and Minute hand is in blue. I would say you have a rare watch!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I like everything about these except the lugs. I think the ugliness is amplified with the bracelet. The rubber is the way to go.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

If this piece were a case size of 39mm I probably would never take it off.


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

Hi, I allready posted this in the sla017 thread, but maybe this is a better place. I have the opportunity to buy a reasonbly priced spb081j1 (sbdc059), the green dialed one. I allready own the spb071j1 and the sla017. 
I kinda like the emerald colour of the watch and the model itself obviously. What is the general opinion on that watch here?


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dtcrobin said:


> Hi, I allready posted this in the sla017 thread, but maybe this is a better place. I have the opportunity to buy a reasonbly priced spb081j1 (sbdc059), the green dialed one. I allready own the spb071j1 and the sla017.
> I kinda like the emerald colour of the watch and the model itself obviously. What is the general opinion on that watch here?


There is quite a bit of love for these. I just picked up the 053 and it has exceeded my expectations. Very nice piece.

The thread linked below is another thread about the same line but has been more active, especially lately. Lots of positive feedback and great info/photos

SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4324706&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

cochese2323 said:


> There is quite a bit of love for these. I just picked up the 053 and it has exceeded my expectations. Very nice piece.
> 
> The thread linked below is another thread about the same line but has been more active, especially lately. Lots of positive feedback and great info/photos
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Picked this baby up pre-loved in mint condition on unworn braclet w/ MM 300 Rubber Strap, Thank You WUS & WUS Member

















Looks like the 051 I just picked up is roughly +2 after 24hrs...


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Purchased a BlackMas just three weeks ago and I’m already in talks with a Member who is looking to part with his BlueMas...man am I in trouble, I’ve caught Seikoitis bad  :-! o|


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

From a few days ago (rainy Friday)









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Can anyone chime in on the value of this watch vs the Sumo?
I sold my Sumo not long ago and looking to upgrade.
Is this watch really $200-300 better?

So far this is what I can observe:

Pros:
Better clasp - Milled clasp vs stamped
Better crystal - Sapphire vs hardlex
Better scratch resistance - Diashield (I don’t really care about this though) vs normal SS

Cons:
Same movement
Same depth rating
Same aluminium insert
Unsigned crown



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

hanif.rayney said:


> Can anyone chime in on the value of this watch vs the Sumo?
> I sold my Sumo not long ago and looking to upgrade.
> Is this watch really $200-300 better?
> 
> ...


What's the cons about being the same movement? 6R15 is a great movement. Mine is keeping time nicely. I've been checking it for 2 weeks and it only gain like 2 secs.

Are you a diver or saturated diver? 200m is more than enough for open water diving.

If you want ceramic inserts in a seiko, that wouldn't be 200-300 more for a watch compared to sumo. The inserts is perfectly fine with lacquer coating finish.

Not sure what to say about unsigned crown, never bothered me.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

double post


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

yvliew said:


> What's the cons about being the same movement? 6R15 is a great movement. Mine is keeping time nicely. I've been checking it for 2 weeks and it only gain like 2 secs.
> 
> Are you a diver or saturated diver? 200m is more than enough for open water diving.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean the things I listed as cons as bad things. Just that it is the same or worse than a Sumo.

Other watches at this price range would have a hi-beat movement (usually miyota 9015), maybe 300m rating, definitely a signed crown, and a ceramic insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

hanif.rayney said:


> I didn't mean the things I listed as cons as bad things. Just that it is the same or worse than a Sumo.
> 
> Other watches at this price range would have a hi-beat movement (usually miyota 9015), maybe 300m rating, definitely a signed crown, and a ceramic insert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mkii paradive has the same movement, 200m wr, acrylic or aluminum insert and no bracelet for $895 I think the sbdc051 and 053 are fine priced where they are , creation watches had a flash sale of the 053 @$498.00 so opportunity to get cheaper may approach of you are patient. I'm laying in the weeds waiting for a deal to snap up a 053, I'm being unusually patient.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Mkii paradive has the same movement, 200m wr, acrylic or aluminum insert and no bracelet for $895 I think the sbdc051 and 053 are fine priced where they are , creation watches had a flash sale of the 053 @$498.00 so opportunity to get cheaper may approach of you are patient. I'm laying in the weeds waiting for a deal to snap up a 053, I'm being unusually patient.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wow! That's really cheap!

I'm trying to convince myself that they are worth the asking price. If I can't do that, and can't find a good deal, I'll just probably purchase one micro and one mini turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

hanif.rayney said:


> Can anyone chime in on the value of this watch vs the Sumo?
> I sold my Sumo not long ago and looking to upgrade.
> Is this watch really $200-300 better?
> 
> ...


The Re-interpretations are much better by far IMO. The insert is not aluminum, it is a lacquered stainless steel. Other notable features would be that the Saphire is AR coated and the case/braclet is DiaShield coated. I know you state that you dont care much for the DiaShield, but you should, because I can attest to the fact that it does it's job. For me, the size is also a pro @ 42mm given my smaller wrist. Also, let's not forget what the 051, 053, 055 and 059 represent...re-interpretations of the original 65 "62Mas", which has got to count for something. I personal do not like the shape of the Sumo and think that the re-interpretations are better looking overall.

If your concerned with the price, I just purchased my BlackMas for $625 in flawless condition...


----------



## supergrilldds (Mar 28, 2017)

Here's my 053 with a leather strap. Its mostly a desk diver anyway.


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

hanif.rayney said:


> Wow! That's really cheap!
> 
> I'm trying to convince myself that they are worth the asking price. If I can't do that, and can't find a good deal, I'll just probably purchase one micro and one mini turtle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


15% off items today only on eBay. I got my 53 when they ran a similar sale.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

TheRegulator said:


> 15% off items today only on eBay. I got my 53 when they ran a similar sale.


Is the discount controlled by country? I can't see any discount in my ebay app.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

hanif.rayney said:


> Is the discount controlled by country? I can't see any discount in my ebay app.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it is dependent on country. Code works for me here in the U.S.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

edit:

double post


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

TheJubs said:


> I think it is dependent on country. Code works for me here in the U.S.


What's the code?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

raheelc said:


> What's the code?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Sorry, didn't see your post until the promo was already over, but the code was PRIMOSale for 15% off your purchase. Ebay does these % off promos a couple times every month it seems, so I'm sure another one will pop up in the coming weeks.


----------



## Blackrain (Apr 4, 2007)

I just picked up an 053. You can add me to the list of those who are more impressed with the watch in person. I got this from a fellow WUS member. I impressed that it is running +/- 3 seconds a day, the crystal somehow makes the dial do sunburst things in certain light, the bezel thinks it's the blue horse of another color, changing all the time, actually looking purple right now. I am used to a 22-26mm bracelet on my divers, so the 20mm OEM is taking a little getting used to, but I am otherwise a very, very happy camper. Way to go Seiko!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That looks great!

Love the dial and bezel of the 53. So tempted. But the case of the 63 lured me that’s way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Some Boardwalk fun here at the Jersey Shore with the BlackMas...


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Have you guys seen this?
This is the most suitable hands for the 051 IMO.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

My SPB051 with family members

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Does the bracelet from the 051 fit the 061????


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

MisterTom said:


> Does the bracelet from the 051 fit the 061????


I don't think so. From what I found, the bracelet is the same for both, but the shape of the end links are different.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

My first post in the Seiko forum! Thanks for having me! Ordered this from Gnomon last week.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Question, what kind of spring bars do you guys use for normal straps (leather, waffle etc) with normal sized holes? Will normal slim bars be okay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Back on the bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cchao (May 26, 2018)

I really like this watch. I end up wearing it about half the time. Not worried about it getting banged up and looks terrific. It's just about the biggest watch I'd like to wear as well so it really has a nice wrist presence. Here it is on my 7.25 in wrist.


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

This is a keeper!!


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

I use the stock fat spring bars with canvas straps. I do have some fat at the ends, thin in the middle bars for mesh bracelets. But 99.9% of the time I will have my Seiko divers on the stock bracelet.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Still have my Padi055, but have sold my blue 063.....just find the hands/indicies/case on the 51/53/55 to be more appealing than the baby MM200 (sorry) 061/063!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My 053 was running a little slow but now I have been storing it in the watch box dial down and it keeps incredible time. Plus 1 second!!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I am a big fan of this one and it just happens to occupy my wrist at the moment Seiko spb051


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

Finally pulled the trigger on the beauty that I admired so long.


----------



## raf1919 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm on the hunt for one these too.. love the look


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

I’m looking to add this to my collection as well but my concern is the L2L is 50mm. Anyone here have small wrist that have this watch. My wrist is 6.3’.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

it appears smaller than sumos from pics but no idea


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

carfanatic991 said:


> I'm looking to add this to my collection as well but my concern is the L2L is 50mm. Anyone here have small wrist that have this watch. My wrist is 6.3'.


Can't say for sure, but it's rather unlikely that the SBDC051/053 would work for you. You're going to need 50mm or more of flat area on the top of your wrist.


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

barutanseijin said:


> Can't say for sure, but it's rather unlikely that the SBDC051/053 would work for you. You're going to need 50mm or more of flat area on the top of your wrist.


Ok thanks. Just added an SKX to the collection and got me wanting to add another seiko.


----------



## Tuco-g43 (Aug 4, 2018)

Does anyone have bracelets for the watch or do you have to get the O53 at Gnomon to get one with a bracelet?


----------



## raf1919 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just got mine this week..love it









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have gone through about 30 watches in the last 2 yrs or so and this one is getting the most wrist time for a while now...
Seiko spb051


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nanook65 said:


> I have gone through about 30 watches in the last 2 yrs or so and this one is getting the most wrist time for a while now...
> Seiko spb051


Me too.


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

Here’s mine


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Mine says hi









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The Chameleon


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Just grabbed an SBDC051 on rubber strap from GNOMON Watches. For some reason I dont care for the looks of this watch on the stock bracelet. I'll look around for an aftermarket bracelet for it soon, but it will be going straight onto an Uncle Seiko rubber strap when it arrives.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My 051 arrives today. Really looking forward to it. I hear the watch looks much better in person.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Its here and on the Uncle Seiko waffle strap. This watch DOES look much better in person. I dont think pics do it justice.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Reaching for my 051 more and more, slowly becoming my most worn watch. I friggin love this thing b-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ViperGuy said:


> Just grabbed an SBDC051 on rubber strap from GNOMON Watches. For some reason I dont care for the looks of this watch on the stock bracelet. I'll look around for an aftermarket bracelet for it soon, but it will be going straight onto an Uncle Seiko rubber strap when it arrives.


The Uncle Seiko waffle especially version 2 is a sublime strap. Besides the OEM steel bracelet I wouldn't settle for anything else.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Wearing it again today. Diggin' it!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

When I first purchased this swatch, I wasn't 100% sold on it, but something about it called my name. Now that I've had it a week or so, I can say, I'm sold. It is a great piece. And in the sunlight, it looks like a jewel. I really like how thin it is. Now let me mention the UncleSeiko waffle strap. It totally transforms how this watch looks and wears. This is the type of strap this watch should come with. Just a great watch overall.


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

Fiiinnnaaalllyyy got mine!! I was drawn to this watch from the first time I saw it. Not really a blue watch type of guy but something about this one said I had to have it. Was waiting for prices to drop a bit then my new granddaughter came along. Decided I was going to make this one a little about her. It took a while but I finally tracked one down from her birth month and year. May of 2018.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Looks sharp. Dresses up well 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fatvette said:


> Fiiinnnaaalllyyy got mine!! I was drawn to this watch from the first time I saw it. Not really a blue watch type of guy but something about this one said I had to have it. Was waiting for prices to drop a bit then my new granddaughter came along. Decided I was going to make this one a little about her. It took a while but I finally tracked one down from her birth month and year. May of 2018.


Love the sentiment! Enjoy the family and the watch!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Fatvette said:


> Fiiinnnaaalllyyy got mine!! I was drawn to this watch from the first time I saw it. Not really a blue watch type of guy but something about this one said I had to have it. Was waiting for prices to drop a bit then my new granddaughter came along. Decided I was going to make this one a little about her. It took a while but I finally tracked one down from her birth month and year. May of 2018.


Awesome, congrats! I'm guessing you can tell the month and year from the serial number? Any resource/link on how to read the serial number for this info?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Awesome, congrats! I'm guessing you can tell the month and year from the serial number? Any resource/link on how to read the serial number for this info?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Here is a calculator from Watchslueth http://www.watchsleuth.com/seikodatefinder/

Typically the first digit of the serial number is the year and the second is the month.


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Awesome, congrats! I'm guessing you can tell the month and year from the serial number? Any resource/link on how to read the serial number for this info?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Here is a calculator from Watchslueth WatchSleuth - Seiko Date Finder

Typically the first digit of the serial number is the year and the second is the month.


----------



## Flipper66 (Mar 14, 2017)

Bought the SBDC51 from Gnomon Watches.....brilliant price and amazing service ..again. What a beautiful and comfortable watch. Much much easier to wear than my SBDX001, SBDX012 and my SBDX017. I replaced the metal strap with the Genuine Seiko Rubber Watch Strap Black R02B011J9 and it is simply an amazing looking and comfortable beyond belief combination ....... yes, that is the *"original waffle"* strap that is on the Seiko SBEX007, its actually 19mm but works brilliantly ...... with hind sight I really wish I had bought all three R02B011J9 straps that where available for sale back then from that vendor for my other Seikos ...... the quality on this *original* waffle strap is in my experience unmatched ... super super comfortable and amazing quality ......it's a hard to come by strap with prices for the Genuine Strap varying around £90 to £175 globally). Tried other waffle straps including Uncle Seiko who was the best of the rest but the Original is better by a country mile and simply looks and feels astonishing to wear.  Recommended.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Wearing mine since early this morning. Acquired in early March 2018 this is a very fine wristwatch for the price. Yes, a Turtle is a better bang for the buck and a vintage 6309 has more romance but this is a cool piece to add some blue to your life and could easily be a daily wear piece with many strap options.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Edit


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

Desk diving today.


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

So, yesterday will be forever remembered as the day I put the first visible sratch on my Seiko SBDC051. I slightly dentet bezel and insert in it. Withnout knowledge about it, its almost invisible. But its still something that pisses me of  

So just to calm myself, do you know where to get the replacement parts? Especially bezel/insert. And by any chance, arent the sbdc051 and sbdc061 bezels compatible?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Honzis said:


> So, yesterday will be forever remembered as the day I put the first visible sratch on my Seiko SBDC051. I slightly dentet bezel and insert in it. Withnout knowledge about it, its almost invisible. But its still something that pisses me of
> 
> So just to calm myself, do you know where to get the replacement parts? Especially bezel/insert. And by any chance, arent the sbdc051 and sbdc061 bezels compatible?


Blimey...time to buy an old Seiko with that dosh.


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> Blimey...time to buy an old Seiko with that dosh.


What? :-s


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Love this watch and thinking about getting the green dial one


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Really tempted by the 53 on bracelet from Gnomon. The blues... gorgeous. But really wish I could try one on first o|


----------



## Flipper66 (Mar 14, 2017)

Try ....... the watchpartsplaza for original Seiko parts.............. Bezels, Clasps, Links, Glass, winders and straps, ...etc..etc


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Looks great.  The bezel colour is very retro 80's. Same colour as the spokes on a 1980's Mongoose.


Rad!

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

No pics of it (night time here) but I got the blue 053 four days ago.

My thoughts before purchase were: 'daily wearer', probably, not going to worry about it or baby it and it may kill a few others from my rotation / modest collection, too. Happy to report that looks exactly like what is going to happen. Just don't know whether to hang on to the Samurai for a bit, maybe a year or so, in case resale prices go up like the monster and srp777 turtles have, heh. Any predictions?

Three little thoughts now that I own the watch:

I like a slightly more stodgy feeling of rubber seals being compressed when I screw down a crown. This just seems to tighten down and then halt. I trust it but it makes me tend to tighten it down hard making it a pain whenever I have to unscrew it again too.

The guys who have modded the hands to 62Mas-alikes above have vastly improved the look of an already beautiful looking watch IMO but I wouldn't have the balls to open it up or have anyone else do it with mine.

Lastly, I think that those lugs were just made for 'notched corner' straps, like the Seiko one it comes on, or bracelets that have the same effect. Not as in objectively 'they were made for them', just IMHO. I have a preference for notched straps like that, in many cases, anyway (e.g. Di Modell's Chronissimo and Pilot models, if you want to go leather). The watch further up the thread on a monster bracelet looks great to me. The Seiko 2KR3JZ silicone strap for the BFK / Spork looks like it would look nice with it's kind of flat 'concertina wave'. I imagine a BFK bracelet might be a possible option as well. If anyone knows of a strap notching tool I could use to reduce 22mm straps down to 20mm notched ones, please let me know (scalpels and silicone don't play well together, in my experience).

Here is the 6R15's accuracy which I am more than happy about.









Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## whynotnow? (Jan 17, 2011)

Just received, sized and am currently wearing a new SBDC051. Fantastic watch with an upscale look.

Purchased from Gnomon. Two days from Singapore to Arizona! Impressive packaging and a nice NATO extra band and cloth.

Finally, I have mastered the pin and "pipe" (or pin and collar) link system!!


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)

Roddo said:


> No pics of it (night time here) but I got the blue 053 four days ago.
> 
> My thoughts before purchase were: 'daily wearer', probably, not going to worry about it or baby it and it may kill a few others from my rotation / modest collection, too. Happy to report that looks exactly like what is going to happen. Just don't know whether to hang on to the Samurai for a bit, maybe a year or so, in case resale prices go up like the monster and srp777 turtles have, heh. Any predictions?
> 
> ...


Please read post #61 on this thread - (if you haven't already) https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/yobo...-053-spb051-053-a-4565613-2.html#post47273957

I think the poster makes excellent points. I like the '62 mas' hands, but I think they look a bit lost on the 051/053 dial and they don't suit the markers like they do on the SLA017. Plus the lume on them will not be as good as on the original hands. It looks (from your timing stats), like you got a good example of the 053 - I wouldn't mess with it, just wear and enjoy. You might find in a month or so you love the hands!


----------



## Flipper66 (Mar 14, 2017)

Have a 051 (bought from Gnomon) and I think it is a design mistake aesthetically and functionally to have the lollipop at the opposite end of the second hand. Don't see that it does its job and seems an odd design choice. You get a lot of watch for your money with this 051/53. Wears easy and comfortable and there is an air of overall feel of quality and value for money about the watch. Given modern production, design, materials and quality control I am just wondering if these vast catalogue of Seiko modern watches will survive better than there grandfathers or in the future will look just as tired and worn as the 20+ year old Seiko watches currently up for sale that they interpret .......................... Only time will tell ;-)


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

Flipper66 said:


> Have a 051 (bought from Gnomon) and I think it is a design mistake aesthetically and functionally to have the lollipop at the opposite end of the second hand. Don't see that it does its job and seems an odd design choice.


Then again, the lollipop on the other end of the second hand, as on some of the SKX models, also looks somewhat odd.

I believe the function of the second hand on a diver is mostly to indicate that the watch is functioning. It doesn't matter what end the lollipop is on as long as you can see that disk arcing around the dial.

A disk doesn't make for the most precise indicator on a watch. That's why i prefer the lollipop on the back end of the seconds hand. It gets in the way of reading the seconds when it's on the front.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

IG: @horobro


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just paid for a near mint SBDC051 from a forum member. Can't wait to get it. I guess might as well get ready to put my SKX007 up for sale, because I'm sure I won't wear it at all anymore.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> Just paid for a near mint SBDC051 from a forum member. Can't wait to get it. I guess might as well get ready to put my SKX007 up for sale, because I'm sure I won't wear it at all anymore.


Congrats on your purchase. Did the same when I got my 053. It made the 007 look outdated.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

IG: @horobro


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Wearing today with my new strap. Wasn't sure at first when I ordered it, but like how the markers are really in line with the white band.


----------



## Only (Apr 28, 2017)

Honzis said:


> So, yesterday will be forever remembered as the day I put the first visible sratch on my Seiko SBDC051. I slightly dentet bezel and insert in it. Withnout knowledge about it, its almost invisible. But its still something that pisses me of ?
> 
> So just to calm myself, do you know where to get the replacement parts? Especially bezel/insert. And by any chance, arent the sbdc051 and sbdc061 bezels compatible?


Can you post a picture for the scratch on the bezel insert?
I thought this bezel is dia sheild coated and scratch resistant..
I have the spb051 j1


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TagTime said:


> Wearing today with my new strap. Wasn't sure at first when I ordered it, but like how the markers are really in line with the white band.


That looks great!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just got my SBD051 today from forum member wodber. Switched out the bracelet for an Uncle Seiko Tropic strap:









Love this watch, and I can tell already it's a long term keeper. Half way tempted to get the 053 as well. :-!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

boatswain said:


> That looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Recently acquired!










Bracelet sizing was easy compared to the bond bracelet I had done. I wish the end links fit a little tighter to the case, but it's about the same as my omega was.

The blue looks real nice, it's dark here now but inside it's jumped from a deep navy blue to black. Looking forward to seeing how the light plays with it outside during the day.

Lume was seiko... nothing else needed there.

Bezel action is significantly different than how my planet ocean felt. The omega had more of a resistance, then snap into each spot while this one feels like it has more resistance, but less of a click into each spot. If that makes sense.

This is the largest diver I've owned (from a bezel width perspective. But I think it looks ok. And it wears great, definitely hugs my wrist more than the bubble back planet ocean did.










So far so good! We shall see if it remains after getting some wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Only said:


> Honzis said:
> 
> 
> > So, yesterday will be forever remembered as the day I put the first visible sratch on my Seiko SBDC051. I slightly dentet bezel and insert in it. Withnout knowledge about it, its almost invisible. But its still something that pisses me of ?
> ...


The bezel insert on this one is not all that scratch resistant. I don't really know how they are made, but a ceramic insert is much tougher to damage. The rest of the watch and bracelet is made of some sort of treated/hardened steel and I think it works quite well


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Threw a hirsch Robby on. Haven't seen this combo yet and I think it looks great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

Does anyone know the location of the collar for the sbdc051 bracelet? Is it in the middle link?


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Alan Latham said:


> Does anyone know the location of the collar for the sbdc051 bracelet? Is it in the middle link?


Yes, it's in the middle link. I was able to adjust my bracelet with a paperclip, and if you're careful, the collar doesn't even have to come out. Pretty easy, actually.

Jamie


----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks .... I actually sized it last night....I figured he had to be in the middle...I had no problems....just took a bit longer....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

it seems 063 is much better received than 051/53, but I'm never of fan of crown at 4:00,the hooked "1" on the bezel and the slim case of Sumo/MM300...so I'm enjoying the 059/081


----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

Enjoying the bracelet upgrade on my SBDC053....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supergrilldds (Mar 28, 2017)

Just picked up an Oris NATO with deployant from a WUS member and I think it looks perfect. The tan strip nearly matched the lume perfectly.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

ˆˆ I am wearing a similar strap, this one is a 2-piece and from Clockwork Synergy. Also like how the stipe lines up with the markers.


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

I love this rubber strap for a change of pace.


----------



## supergrilldds (Mar 28, 2017)

seikomatic said:


> it seems 063 is much better received than 051/53, but I'm never of fan of crown at 4:00,the hooked "1" on the bezel and the slim case of Sumo/MM300...so I'm enjoying the 059/081
> 
> View attachment 13620971


I have to agree with you. The crown at 4 o'clock always looks a little droopy to me


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

One question, I love mine SBDC051, but there are times that I think that placing crown on 9oclock postition would be better. The crown sometimes do dig into the wrist. Do you think it is possible to just rotate the dial 180 degrees and it would be done? Is it even good idea?

Thanks for your insight


----------



## Pacific Time Standard (Jul 11, 2018)

Honzis said:


> One question, I love mine SBDC051, but there are times that I think that placing crown on 9oclock postition would be better. The crown sometimes do dig into the wrist. Do you think it is possible to just rotate the dial 180 degrees and it would be done? Is it even good idea?
> 
> Thanks for your insight
> 
> View attachment 13663219


This my friend is why I wear my watches on the wrong wrist...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Honzis said:


> One question, I love mine SBDC051, but there are times that I think that placing crown on 9oclock postition would be better. The crown sometimes do dig into the wrist. Do you think it is possible to just rotate the dial 180 degrees and it would be done? Is it even good idea?
> 
> Thanks for your insight
> 
> View attachment 13663219


Relatively easy to do if you are a modder & have the tools but your date will not line up- it will be halfway between days. I have done this on a few of my watches but that is always the problem.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

easier if you swap the dial for a no-date version like on this SKX. But this watch is so nice it would be a shame to not use the dial.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

I used to do the crown at 9/10:30 dial flip mods to my watches or look for left hand versions (Stowa, Archimede, Dievas) for the same reason but it no longer bothers me ...either because I just got used to it or because I wear my watches snug by having an adjustable bracelet. I also think its just something you get used to. It was something that really bugged me when I first started wearing watches and couldn’t figure out why more watches didn’t have the ‘destro’ crown on the left. Try using a Strapcode adjustable ratcheting clasp and you can keep it as tight as necessary so watches don’t slide around and crown bites the back of your hand. These SBDC051s look great on Monster bracelets too the SC clasps can be used with most Seiko bracelets also as they come in 20mm and 18mm widths.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> The bezel insert on this one is not all that scratch resistant. I don't really know how they are made, but a ceramic insert is much tougher to damage. The rest of the watch and bracelet is made of some sort of treated/hardened steel and I think it works quite well


I got a tiny scratch on one of my 051 bezels as well but Harold Yobokies is selling blue and black ceramic inserts now.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

love both the 053 and 051


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Just put on a sail cloth strap for a few days to see how it works out on the 053


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Double


----------



## mick00716 (Jan 14, 2019)

What do you guys think? Swapped out the handset with the SBDX017 hands (and then used the SBDC053 handset on my Seiko Sumo with a Batman bezel insert)


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

mick00716 said:


> What do you guys think? Swapped out the handset with the SBDX017 hands (and then used the SBDC053 handset on my Seiko Sumo with a Batman bezel insert)


I like that way better than the 62MAS repro hands. The 62MAS type hands are too skinny to make a visual impact on the dial of that big watch. Where did you score the MM300 hands?


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Tom Schneider said:


> View attachment 14029259
> 
> 
> Just put on a sail cloth strap for a few days to see how it works out on the 053


Where did you pick up that strap? It looks great!!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Double post demons


----------



## mick00716 (Jan 14, 2019)

barutanseijin said:


> mick00716 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think? Swapped out the handset with the SBDX017 hands (and then used the SBDC053 handset on my Seiko Sumo with a Batman bezel insert)
> ...


I got the hands at watch-parts-plaza.com - it was a little pricey at $85 EUR for the set but I picked up the watch on eBay when they were running a 15% off anything sale, so i justified the purchase that way 😉


----------



## mick00716 (Jan 14, 2019)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Tom Schneider said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14029259
> ...


Got the strap at twostitchstraps.com - honey leather - was $49 EUR without a coupon. Took about a month to arrive, but the rubber strap was way too long as I'm not a huge fan of metal bracelets on my watches (though it does like nice)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I picked up the sailcloth at iWantAStrap.com. It is very well made but it is not overly long. It just fits on my 7.5" wrist.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Harold Ng (Yobokies) lumed ceramic bezel inserts- I’m not sure yet what the hidden third one is?!

(edit) He said it’s an oem 053 ....and he doesn’t have a source for them.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tom Schneider said:


> I picked up the sailcloth at iWantAStrap.com. It is very well made but it is not overly long. It just fits on my 7.5" wrist.


They are good quality.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Harold Ng (Yobokies) lumed ceramic bezel inserts- I'm not sure yet what the hidden third one is?!


That's the stock insert from the 053.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

^ yup!


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Well - I know I should have ordered thru Seiya, Chino or equivalent, but Amazon Prime had her showing up before my business trip - thought I would share yet another wonderful reason why you never buy watches from Amazon (Trusty Japan was the Amazon seller BTW). Seriously - I knew I was in trouble when I saw the jiffy mailer packaging, then the pre-opened box (cut tape), then when I opened the Seiko box - oh lordy - the worst bezel alignment I have ever seen in person, f'-ing cat hair all over the silicone strap and watch crystal, hang tag smooshed on the bottom of the billow/not attached to the strap, custom bubble wrap around the case - YES - new Seiko packaging metrics, LOL. This is the 4th time I've received used watches from Amazon - never more my mates, never more! She has promptly been re-packaged and returned to the land of re-issuing watches to poor other souls. Shame - I actually have the bracelet for the SBDC051 arriving tomorrow - not sure if I should return or keep and order my 053 from Seiya-san?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh what the f..... Sorry dude, that sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

hooliganjrs said:


> Well - I know I should have ordered thru Seiya, Chino or equivalent, but Amazon Prime had her showing up before my business trip - thought I would share yet another wonderful reason why you never buy watches from Amazon (Trusty Japan was the Amazon seller BTW). Seriously - I knew I was in trouble when I saw the jiffy mailer packaging, then the pre-opened box (cut tape), then when I opened the Seiko box - oh lordy - the worst bezel alignment I have ever seen in person, f'-ing cat hair all over the silicone strap and watch crystal, hang tag smooshed on the bottom of the billow/not attached to the strap, custom bubble wrap around the case - YES - new Seiko packaging metrics, LOL. This is the 4th time I've received used watches from Amazon - never more my mates, never more! She has promptly been re-packaged and returned to the land of re-issuing watches to poor other souls. Shame - I actually have the bracelet for the SBDC051 arriving tomorrow - not sure if I should return or keep and order my 053 from Seiya-san?


That's disappointing. 

Sorry.

I don't know if it is just dealer speak but when I ordered my '63/79 from an AD they mentioned there are grades of Seiko and they always got "grade A" that showed no or very minor issues such as alignment. This leads me to believe some of the cheaper options out there fall below the A grade that good dealers get.

True?

Who knows. But it may explain why watches like yours make it out into the wild.

Sorry again. It's a nice watch so I wish you luck and patience in getting the one you deserve.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

jpisare said:


> Oh what the f..... Sorry dude, that sucks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah - I asked for it trusting the big A. I really liked the watch, but it was so jacked up - I didn't even put it on my wrist or try check out the bezel/crown action. I'll probably order from Seiya when I get back from my trip and try to make a more positive contribution on this piece.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you sir - I will try again and have had amazing experiences with Seiya purchasing my SBDB015 Landmaster and SBDX017 so they will probably be my go-to next week. The part that really grinds my gears is that poor crunked up watch will land up at someone else's house I'm sure.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Man amazon is bad news for Seiko divers. I always seem to get a dud. Customer service really stinks on top (at least in Canada).


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

hooliganjrs said:


> Well - I know I should have ordered thru Seiya, Chino or equivalent, but Amazon Prime had her showing up before my business trip - thought I would share yet another wonderful reason why you never buy watches from Amazon (Trusty Japan was the Amazon seller BTW). Seriously - I knew I was in trouble when I saw the jiffy mailer packaging, then the pre-opened box (cut tape), then when I opened the Seiko box - oh lordy - the worst bezel alignment I have ever seen in person, f'-ing cat hair all over the silicone strap and watch crystal, hang tag smooshed on the bottom of the billow/not attached to the strap, custom bubble wrap around the case - YES - new Seiko packaging metrics, LOL. This is the 4th time I've received used watches from Amazon - never more my mates, never more! She has promptly been re-packaged and returned to the land of re-issuing watches to poor other souls. Shame - I actually have the bracelet for the SBDC051 arriving tomorrow - not sure if I should return or keep and order my 053 from Seiya-san?


That is bad, sorry to see that you got a dud. Hope you can get a better one next time.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

edit - I managed to post in the wrong thread. Derp. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

edit - I managed to post in the wrong thread. Derp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

hooliganjrs said:


> Well - I know I should have ordered thru Seiya, Chino or equivalent, but Amazon Prime had her showing up before my business trip - thought I would share yet another wonderful reason why you never buy watches from Amazon (Trusty Japan was the Amazon seller BTW). Seriously - I knew I was in trouble when I saw the jiffy mailer packaging, then the pre-opened box (cut tape), then when I opened the Seiko box - oh lordy - the worst bezel alignment I have ever seen in person, f'-ing cat hair all over the silicone strap and watch crystal, hang tag smooshed on the bottom of the billow/not attached to the strap, custom bubble wrap around the case - YES - new Seiko packaging metrics, LOL. This is the 4th time I've received used watches from Amazon - never more my mates, never more! She has promptly been re-packaged and returned to the land of re-issuing watches to poor other souls. Shame - I actually have the bracelet for the SBDC051 arriving tomorrow - not sure if I should return or keep and order my 053 from Seiya-san?


That 'cat hair' simply appears to be the typical shedding of the packing materials. Pretty sure I had something similar all over mine from the pillow and cushioning Seiko uses to package these watches. Rinses right off. As for the bezel and the cut tape, there's a decent chance the seller simply checked to make sure everything looked ok before sending off, maybe even testing that the bezel turned properly (though this could have happened at any stage of the journey between Seiko and the reseller - and there may have been several exchanges of hands). The watch came from overseas so it's not too surprising it shifted in the box at some point here or there. They aren't very secure to begin with. The markers look a little off, but as we know this isn't at all surprising for Seiko these days. Fairly typical unfortunately.

As for 'grades' of watches, this is definitely not the case. I've done research on this and Seiko most certainly doesn't send out anything that doesn't 100% meet their standards. I think it's less an Amazon issue and more of a Seiko issue. Gray market Seikos are like gray market watches from any brand - 100% new and genuine. And every brand sells copious amounts on the gray market.

All that being said, definitely good to return if you aren't happy with what you received. I do wish Seiko was better with their QC. But from what I can tell, most brands have similar issues. Was considering selling my SBDC053 and getting a Steinhart GMT I saw recently that I thought looked nice, until I read about 10 reviews on this site in the last month indicating all kinds of problems. I've also read plenty of reviews of much, much more expensive watches that have had lots of QC problems.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

I got a Angus Jubilee w ratcheting clasp for the 053 and put it on today after the obligatory clasp de-tuning. I think the polished links work great with this blingy diver (especially the chamfered case edge). Definately wears a little better with the size adjustability of the clasp anyway.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

smittythepig said:


> That 'cat hair' simply appears to be the typical shedding of the packing materials. Pretty sure I had something similar all over mine from the pillow and cushioning Seiko uses to package these watches. Rinses right off. As for the bezel and the cut tape, there's a decent chance the seller simply checked to make sure everything looked ok before sending off, maybe even testing that the bezel turned properly (though this could have happened at any stage of the journey between Seiko and the reseller - and there may have been several exchanges of hands). The watch came from overseas so it's not too surprising it shifted in the box at some point here or there. They aren't very secure to begin with. The markers look a little off, but as we know this isn't at all surprising for Seiko these days. Fairly typical unfortunately.
> 
> As for 'grades' of watches, this is definitely not the case. I've done research on this and Seiko most certainly doesn't send out anything that doesn't 100% meet their standards. I think it's less an Amazon issue and more of a Seiko issue. Gray market Seikos are like gray market watches from any brand - 100% new and genuine. And every brand sells copious amounts on the gray market.
> 
> All that being said, definitely good to return if you aren't happy with what you received. I do wish Seiko was better with their QC. But from what I can tell, most brands have similar issues. Was considering selling my SBDC053 and getting a Steinhart GMT I saw recently that I thought looked nice, until I read about 10 reviews on this site in the last month indicating all kinds of problems. I've also read plenty of reviews of much, much more expensive watches that have had lots of QC problems.


I wanted to respond to you and all the others that I decided to give it one more shot - but this time I went with the SBDC055 PADI version which was a strange decision for me. I actually loathed the whole PADI model thing when I realized Seiko wasn't doing this as a limited release, but creating a PADI variant for almost every new model they released. Fast forward to a week ago when I sent the SBDC053 back to Amazon land for a refund, I was kind of bummed, and stumbled upon the SBDC055 and some very good video reviews. The dial hooked me and since I already had the SBDC051 bracelet (kind of reminds me of my old SBBN015 bracelet w/o the ratchet clasp) - well, the pictures tell the rest of the story. Needless to say - I'm pretty impressed with this piece and all indices line up 'almost' perfectly with only the 12 o'clock being just a hair off which I can def live with. Guess it isn't a Seiko if there isn't something out of alignment somewhere, lol.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn that's sick. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

053 on a OEM M01X337. I really like the polished center links with the 053. Goes well with the bezel and glossy bezel insert.
























Here is a shot from vacation with a Barton strap:


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Good God that's beautiful on that bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

jpisare said:


> Good God that's beautiful on that bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

I took a gamble on the Ebay bracelet, but it paid off.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

hooliganjrs said:


> I wanted to respond to you and all the others that I decided to give it one more shot - but this time I went with the SBDC055 PADI version which was a strange decision for me. I actually loathed the whole PADI model thing when I realized Seiko wasn't doing this as a limited release, but creating a PADI variant for almost every new model they released. Fast forward to a week ago when I sent the SBDC053 back to Amazon land for a refund, I was kind of bummed, and stumbled upon the SBDC055 and some very good video reviews. The dial hooked me and since I already had the SBDC051 bracelet (kind of reminds me of my old SBBN015 bracelet w/o the ratchet clasp) - well, the pictures tell the rest of the story. Needless to say - I'm pretty impressed with this piece and all indices line up 'almost' perfectly with only the 12 o'clock being just a hair off which I can def live with. Guess it isn't a Seiko if there isn't something out of alignment somewhere, lol.


Gorgeous! I originally really wanted the PADI because of the cool bezel (black but still had the cool blue on the edges), the multi-colored lume and the reddish second hand. And that wild dial. Glad it all worked out.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

The Rook said:


> 053 on a OEM M01X337. I really like the polished center links with the 053. Goes well with the bezel and glossy bezel insert.
> View attachment 14103377
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask where you obtained the OEM M01X337? I saw something similar on Ebay ($175) but heard there were some Chinese fakes/ knockoffs being sold for this watch. Which watch is this from? Is it made by Seiko? It really looks great.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Can I ask where you obtained the OEM M01X337? I saw something similar on Ebay ($175) but heard there were some Chinese fakes/ knockoffs being sold for this watch. Which watch is this from? Is it made by Seiko? It really looks great.


From what I could determine based on web photos, the M01X337 is from the SPB081. I ordered from yangmingwen-store on eBay. I had a friend who ordered the M01X331 for his Padi from the same seller. If they're fakes, they're damn good ones!


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

Anyone try a Bonetto Cinturini 300D rubber strap on your 051/053? I'm considering this in black, as I already have a Barton silicon in blue.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Has anyone tried a dial mod on the SBDC051? I’m wondering how will it look with round markers..


IG: @horobro


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh and a pic..










IG: @horobro


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Harold Ng (Yobokies) lumed ceramic bezel inserts- I'm not sure yet what the hidden third one is?!
> 
> (edit) He said it's an oem 053 ....and he doesn't have a source for them.


I have this insert (the ceramic one) and I love it! Also I'm pretty sure Harold borrows OEM parts from others to fabricate his aftermarket parts. That's probably what's on the pic.

Here's mine:










Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Stunning. Wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sold my Tuna. I can't believe it. Picked a replacement up today from a local AD. I was torn between the black and blue dial. Went with the SBDC053.

This is the size and shape I have been waiting for. Love how the light plays with the dial. Sometimes the dial actually look me black and then the light hits it and you go NOPE not black lol.

Official first pic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

will70 said:


> Sold my Tuna. I can't believe it. Picked a replacement up today from a local AD. I was torn between the black and blue dial. Went with the SBDC053.
> 
> This is the size and shape I have been waiting for. Love how the light plays with the dial. Sometimes the dial actually look me black and then the light hits it and you go NOPE not black lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this one really sneaks up on you. I've grown to really love it. Mine is doing pretty well at + 2-3 seconds per day.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

BTW, I ordered the Bonetto Cinturini 400 CT for my 053. I'll post picks when I get it.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

Certified G said:


>


Love Yuengling...unfortunately I can never find it in Montana.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

From America's oldest brewery, to the World's oldest brewery:


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

The Rook said:


> From America's oldest brewery, to the World's oldest brewery:
> 
> View attachment 14122977


Damn It!


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm not a one-upper, I swear!!!
Just happened to have one in the fridge


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Well I knew my dremmel would come in handy. Took my 22mm Strapcode bracelet down at the lug ends to 20mm. It will have to do for now. Doesn't look bad I think.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

will70 said:


> Well I knew my dremmel would come in handy. Took my 22mm Strapcode bracelet down at the lug ends to 20mm. It will have to do for now. Doesn't look bad I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work

Are you thinking of getting another bracelet for it?


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Possibly but the Seiko One is so pricey. I think strapcode May have ones with the correct end links ?????



The Rook said:


> Nice work
> 
> Are you thinking of getting another bracelet for it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

will70 said:


> Possibly but the Seiko One is so pricey. I think strapcode May have ones with the correct end links ?????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I've heard, Strapcode bracelets are well made and fit well with the 051/053. I was seriously considering one for mine, but ended up getting the OEM because this watch has suddenly achieved more sentimental value than any watch in my collection, and it is the one I will never sell.

I think you can't go wrong with any of the ones specifically made for the 053, its just a matter of preference. I really liked the look of the submariner style clasp.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm really liking the strapcode on mine.










Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

May I ask why this watch has such a sentimental value for you suddenly?



The Rook said:


> From what I've heard, Strapcode bracelets are well made and fit well with the 051/053. I was seriously considering one for mine, but ended up getting the OEM because this watch has suddenly achieved more sentimental value than any watch in my collection, and it is the one I will never sell.
> 
> I think you can't go wrong with any of the ones specifically made for the 053, its just a matter of preference. I really liked the look of the submariner style clasp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

will70 said:


> May I ask why this watch has such a sentimental value for you suddenly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wife and I have been trying to have a baby for 8 years. First time I heard our baby's heartbeat I was wearing my 053. I was also wearing it the first time I saw our baby. I'll be wearing it when she's born in September


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Awesome. Congrats!!!!!! Good birthday month (8th)! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The Rook said:


> Wife and I have been trying to have a baby for 8 years. First time I heard our baby's heartbeat I was wearing my 053. I was also wearing it the first time I saw our baby. I'll be wearing it when she's born in September


Congratulations 

Thank you for sharing 

Best of luck on the beautiful journey ahead.


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

That is fantastic news. It is the first day of Ramadan for me and that news is such awesome news. Thank God! I pray your baby is healthy and the birth is easy on your wife.



The Rook said:


> Wife and I have been trying to have a baby for 8 years. First time I heard our baby's heartbeat I was wearing my 053. I was also wearing it the first time I saw our baby. I'll be wearing it when she's born in September


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

The Rook said:


> Wife and I have been trying to have a baby for 8 years. First time I heard our baby's heartbeat I was wearing my 053. I was also wearing it the first time I saw our baby. I'll be wearing it when she's born in September


Awesome story and congrats! Life changing. Enjoy every second getting ready for your little one.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

Sincere thanks to you all!!

We are very excited. And have lots to learn....you should have seen us registering at Target...we were so lost.

"Why the hell does a baby need a "travel system"!?


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

I really like the Strap Code oyster on mine as well. Seriously considering getting a jubilee as well.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

I was considering a 22mm modified bracelet as well like I did for this Monster. Then I tried the Monster bracelet on the 051 and it works well. I have the Angus on my 053 but wish it was an Endmill/ Presidents which has become my favorite style by Strapcode.


----------



## herky (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm gushing right now. New to the forum, but only semi new to watches. This, I believe is going to be my next purchase! Gonna have to sell some off so the wife won't get mad.  Something I'm sure a lot of you can relate to. Looking forward to finding a good deal on one of these soon! In the meantime, gonna torture myself going through this thread!


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Still very much enjoying mine on a waffle strap!









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## spanky (Jul 11, 2006)

Linear said:


> Still very much enjoying mine on a waffle strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job!

I'm thinking about getting the same bezel insert from Harold and I'm wondering if it was a struggle to remove the bezel on this watch?

Thanks!


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

spanky said:


> Nice job!
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the same bezel insert from Harold and I'm wondering if it was a struggle to remove the bezel on this watch?
> 
> Thanks!


Not at all. No different from any other bezel/insert I've swapped out.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Trev Flint (Oct 10, 2019)

Anyone know if there is a bezel insert available that matches the SBDC051, with the pip inside of triangle? I know Harold's match the original 62mas but I kinda prefer the reissue look with the triangle. My stock bezel is still in good shape, but the pip is not centred in the triangle and its causing some grief for my OCD.


----------



## Trev Flint (Oct 10, 2019)

If any of you that swapped out your stock bezel insert and might want to sell it, hit me up.

Thanks kindly


----------



## spanky (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey guys got a request, I just got myself a SBDC053 and I'm trying to find a good leather strap for it, can you guys posts photos of your SBDC-051, 053 or 055 with a leather strap?

If you have a suggestion but no photo I would still love to hear about it.

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

SBDC055


----------



## john_g (Jan 6, 2017)

My SBDC051 with SBDC027 hands and Crystaltimes top hat sapphire


----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

Anyone notice any alignment discrepancies on theirs? Set on picking one up next second hand to give it a go and was wondering how the QC has been for most.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

john_g said:


> My SBDC051 with SBDC027 hands and Crystaltimes top hat sapphire


That's gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

NateBeasle said:


> Anyone notice any alignment discrepancies on theirs? Set on picking one up next second hand to give it a go and was wondering how the QC has been for most.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


From what I have seen, both chapter ring and bezel insert alignment issues are not uncommon on these. 
I'm not of the opinion that these are QC issues either, as they appear to fall within Seiko's acceptable tolerances. I think it may all come down to the skill/patience/attention paid by the person who assembled the watch in question (assuming they are assembled by people and not robots.)
I did find this well-aligned example at an AD.


----------



## C.V. (Mar 14, 2019)

There is a very slight misalignment on mine. The 12 marker and chapter ring are at most .5mm out. 
When looking at the watch you don’t even notice it. However, when studying it you can see it. 
The argument as to whether this is acceptable on a watch of this price (or at what price it becomes unacceptable) is very subjective matter. 
I really like the watch and it does not bother me at all.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

C.V. said:


> There is a very slight misalignment on mine. The 12 marker and chapter ring are at most .5mm out.
> When looking at the watch you don't even notice it. However, when studying it you can see it.
> The argument as to whether this is acceptable on a watch of this price (or at what price it becomes unacceptable) is very subjective matter.
> I really like the watch and it does not bother me at all.


I don't think a slight misalignment on this watch would bother me either. 
I do think that the tolerances on a watch of this price should be tighter, but Seiko obviously disagrees. The same AD I purchased my spb051 from had a sla021 with a (slightly) misaligned chapter ring. That is a deal breaker for me on a $3k watch.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Jowens said:


> From what I have seen, both chapter ring and bezel insert alignment issues are not uncommon on these.
> *I'm not of the opinion that these are QC issues either, as they appear to fall within Seiko's acceptable tolerances*. I think it may all come down to the skill/patience/attention paid by the person who assembled the watch in question (assuming they are assembled by people and not robots.)
> I did find this well-aligned example at an AD.
> View attachment 14637791


LOL. What are their acceptable tolerances exactly? If that's how it works I might start doing a half arsed job of repairing peoples bikes and just say oh well it's in my acceptable tolerances.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

clyde_frog said:


> Jowens said:
> 
> 
> > From what I have seen, both chapter ring and bezel insert alignment issues are not uncommon on these.
> ...


Great question. I have no idea where Seiko stands on this, but it's somewhere short of proper alignment for sure.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Checking in with my new-to-me SBDC051. It came on rubber so I paired with a Strapcode bracelet.


----------



## johnsonle9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Just got an 051, one question, is the silver outline around the hands not as shiny as around the indices? Is that normal?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

johnsonle9 said:


> Just got an 051, one question, is the silver outline around the hands not as shiny as around the indices? Is that normal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

The Rook said:


> Wife and I have been trying to have a baby for 8 years. First time I heard our baby's heartbeat I was wearing my 053. I was also wearing it the first time I saw our baby. I'll be wearing it when she's born in September


I was indeed wearing it when she was born. 7 pounds, 7 ounces and the most beautiful baby I've ever seen (I may be a wee-bit biased


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

CONGRATS!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

So much joy to wear this watch!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm in. Better late than never I guess? I'm impressed so far - this feels like a quality watch in a way that the other Seiko divers I've had or tried on have not. There's no mistaking that it's a modern watch, but it does tip the hat to a vintage 60's aesthetic, both Seiko's own heritage (recalls elements of the 62MAS, obviously) as well as some stylistic resemblances to a Rado Captain Cook or an Omega Seamaster. I know that some people dislike the handset, but seeing it in person, it's absolutely perfect for the watch to my eyes. The broad arrow hand reminds me a bit of the Tudor snowflake hand - not in shape, but in terms of legibility and the space it takes up on the dial. It looks great to me. Very pleased thus far with the build, fit, and finish. Hopefully the timekeeping is good too...


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

My new SBDC051!


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Anyone know where I can purchase a clasp replacement without a divers extension?


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

Just bought one yesterday used from ebay. Looking forward to receiving it 053.


----------



## rsStewie (Apr 28, 2015)

Bit of an odd question for one of you fellas. 

Could someone measure the inside and outside diameter of the bezel insert? I’m trying to see if I could replace an aftermarket case bezel insert with a Yobokies piece for the titular watch.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

051 on RedRocks Canvas


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I find myself being drawn back to this one. Seiko sbdc051 on Bonetto Cinturini strap with OEM Clasp. For me & my 7 3/8' dia wrist this combo is super comfortable and everything seems just right.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

rsStewie said:


> Bit of an odd question for one of you fellas.
> Could someone measure the inside and outside diameter of the bezel insert? I'm trying to see if I could replace an aftermarket case bezel insert with a Yobokies piece for the titular watch.


Not sure exactly what you are trying to do, but in any case Harold @ Yobokies has an insert that is especially made for this one. 
Inside Dia = 32.5mm
Outside Dia = 40.4mm


----------



## rsStewie (Apr 28, 2015)

Nanook65 said:


> Not sure exactly what you are trying to do, but in any case Harold @ Yobokies has an insert that is especially made for this one.
> Inside Dia = 32.5mm
> Outside Dia = 40.4mm


I put this guy together recently and the only thing I'm not super sold on is the bezel insert so I figured maybe that yobokies piece would fit it better or maybe a stock aluminum piece.


----------



## tndude (Apr 24, 2018)

Nanook65 said:


> I find myself being drawn back to this one. Seiko sbdc051 on Bonetto Cinturini strap with OEM Clasp. For me & my 7 3/8' dia wrist this combo is super comfortable and everything seems just right.


That strap looks awesome on the 051. Nice!


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

I was all set to sell my SBDC053 a few months ago; I was really into the new SPB149 and didn't see a need for both. But I sort of dragged my heels on putting a sales post together, and now I'm glad I still have it. I've been wearing this watch a ton lately, whenever I'm not wearing my datejust. 

Mine has been very keeping time accurately and, fortunately, has no alignment issues. I think it works best on rubber, Uncle Seiko's GL831 is excellent, as is the Barton silicone strap. I have a Ute Watches (formerly toxic natos) rubber strap on the way that I think will complement it well. 

My only complaint is the cost of the bracelet -- they go for $170 on ebay, which is a little steep. I still think I'll get one anyway just to complete the package. Anyway, here's a pic.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

emgee79 said:


> I was all set to sell my SBDC053 a few months ago; I was really into the new SPB149 and didn't see a need for both. But I sort of dragged my heels on putting a sales post together, and now I'm glad I still have it. I've been wearing this watch a ton lately, whenever I'm not wearing my datejust.
> 
> Mine has been very keeping time accurately and, fortunately, has no alignment issues. I think it works best on rubber, Uncle Seiko's GL831 is excellent, as is the Barton silicone strap. I have a Ute Watches (formerly toxic natos) rubber strap on the way that I think will complement it well.
> 
> My only complaint is the cost of the bracelet -- they go for $170 on ebay, which is a little steep. I still think I'll get one anyway just to complete the package. Anyway, here's a pic.


Strapcode braclet is another option. I have 2.


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Stunned by it...


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

LOVE mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

due to all the new models, this one is a bit underrated, imho. The SBDC051/053 is SEIKO's most beautiful and well balanced model of the last 5 years in the 1000-price-range. Anyway, as we are here, we know ;-)


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Indeed, I found this more appealing than the new interpretation, and the movement is more easy to regulate than the 6R35 found in my alpinist. And I paid for it about 700€. 
I think this is the best value for money diver you can buy right now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Joined the club and loving this watch!!


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Note - Posted in both threads

Recently joined the club with a SBDC051 and absolutely love it. Actually posted in the other SBDC thread, not sure why there are two.
So, I considered the SBDC051 over a year ago but ended up going for the Longines Hydro 39mm in blue, still have it and still love it. Originally thought the SBDC would be to large due to the lug to lug, for reference I did think the Hydro in 41mm size with 22mm lugs wore to large for me. But now here I am after picking up a SBDC on the forums (2nd hand) and it wears beautifully!!

Now in regard to the SPB143;
First the price is crazy especially compared to picking up the SBDC 2nd hand.
It's really not that much smaller and I don't have large wrists, see pic below.
SPB143 case diff 2mm, lug to lug diff 2mm, thickness under 1mm diff
Then there is that bezel, to me it looks too wide and definitely prefer the glossy bezel of the SBDC.
The only color of the SPB models that even appeal to me is the 143 and would rather have black than grey.
The only thing I will concede is the hand set, I do like that a bit more on the SPB especially the second hand.
But I believe the lume on the indices is better "finished" on the SBDC being flush and smooth where as the SPB is a "glob" like the Turtles.
But seriously the price differential is insane for the same quality level, I know, I know, the movement is "better" but that isn't a deal breaker. If it was I'd only be looking at watches that exceed the Longines Hydro I have with the ETA2892.

So for me even if the SPB143 was closer in price on the 2nd hand market, I believe I would still choose the SBDC!


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

here's my 053 on a navy Barton Elite Silicone


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Thread revival coming up...


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

This watch has been discontinued from the Prospex site, at least as I can see it. Used values were always very low compared to the insane RRP here (£800!!) so I can see why it wasnt that popular in the UK anyway. I do like the bezel on the blue one in particular.


----------



## yossxp (May 14, 2014)

SPB053 - a stunner.









Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Heard that the PADI SBDC055/ SPB071 has been officially discontinued.

I'm one of the lucky ones to have this in my collection.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

Still loving this watch. Took it with me on vacation.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue gradient










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus001 (Oct 7, 2020)

Key to wearing this one on bracelet is is to loosen it up so that it approximates a circle or contiguous oval. It's going to need to be a little farther up the wrist or dangle down a bit with some cant but that's the look. What doesn't look right is if you've got it too tight and the bracelet hangs down 90 degrees perpendicular to the plane of the watch. Unless you've got 8" diameter wrists that's touch to pull off.


----------



## johnsonle9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Just took my 051 off. These watches look much better in person, the angles are what make it fantastic.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

I post it there too, size comparison 053 vs. 149:





  








SPB149_053_03.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

SPB149_053_01.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

SPB149_053_02.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

The 053 feels hudge in comparison.
If only Seiko could release the 053 in 149 size...


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

I threw a Damasko strap on and I think I really like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

SBDC053_07.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 12, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

SBDC053_03.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 12, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

SBDC053_04.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 12, 2020


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks good on leather!


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Buddies with coincidentally matching watches










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Haven't worn this in awhile....


----------



## Petrus001 (Oct 7, 2020)

This watch is such an amazing work of art. My one frustration is that it’s so perfectly dressy but is quite thick and wide to get under a standard shirt cuff without bulging. Also, to sit flat it needs to sit either well above the wrist bone or drape on the wrist, but doesn’t work at the wrist bone. Anyone know of a lookalike that has a smaller profile? I doubt one exists as this watch is just one of a kind.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I own a lot of dive watches. None of them would be considered "luxury". But by far, this is the one that appears the highest quality to my eye.










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm always mesmerized by the blue gradient of the now-discontinued SBDC055.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## shortnugly (Apr 20, 2013)

Recently found this like new on WUS. With a 7.25" wrist, I was a bit worried about the size but was relieved it was very accommodating as others had described. I had not tried this on anywhere but being an admirer of Seiko watches, decided to take the plunge. It came with an OEM bracelet, that is very comfortable. Not as comfortable as my SKX Orange Knight and White Knight bracelets, but still much better than others.

First impressions are stunning.

After seeing many reviews on this 053 and 051, I can honestly say that I'm glad that I didn't hold out for the SPB143. While, unquestionably a fine watch, the 143, doesn't offer much more than the 053 delivers. The presence of this watch on the wrist is solid, without being loud. The blue counter-act of the bezel against the dial and the chapter ring is really something that needs to be seen in person. 
I understand the reason they weren't color matched. Get this in the sunlight and enjoy the show. The arrow/sword hands, substantial indices, lollipop sweep and massive lume gives the people what they want. It's a near perfect execution.

The watch is a sublime Seiko statement.

The drilled lugs welcome strap options (thanks designers). I've had a Navy/Black nato on it and and have a blue alligator, Hensut leather and a navy seatbelt Nato en route to try those on.
The SBDC053 has exceeded my expectations. It makes me happy all day.


----------



## yycgee (Aug 24, 2019)

So this is my 3rd go with this watch after needing to scratch a blue watch itch. I owned the 051 and 055 and ended up selling both because of nagging QC issues. 

Finally tried the blue 053 and I have to say this one is a hidden gem in the Seiko lineup. Especially if you get one with an aligned bezel and chapter ring. 

First of all I believe the SBDC053/SPB053 is only 1 of 2 watches you get the blue OG MarineMaster style lacquer steel bezel. I believe the other was the SPB079 which I also owned but thought the flat black dial was a poor match. After being through about 40+ Seiko divers (and many other divers) I honestly think it’s the most beautiful bezel material by any manufacturer.

When considering the quality of the case, dial, hands and indicies, along with a domed blue AR Sapphire crystal, and that one of a kind bezel, this to me is 90-95% the watch of a new MarineMaster300. Of course this 6R is easily regulated but mine is running +2seconds per day as is which beats out 5 of 6 SLAs I’ve owned with 8L35/55 movements. As long you don’t need that smoother sweep of the higher beat rate it gets really hard to justify the price jump when considering these are going for ridiculously low prices in the aftermarket.

pictures to come.


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


WOW! What brand strap is that?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Derwatch said:


> WOW! What brand strap is that?


CNS - 20mm looks to be sold out at the moment though. 











Ribbed NATO strap Gray


We have the worlds largest collection of premium NATO straps at the best prices. Express shipping worldwide.




www.cheapestnatostraps.com





Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The gradient blue dial of the discontinued PADI JDM SBDC055


----------



## vegaseasy (Mar 2, 2021)

Has anyone seen a stainless bezel insert available out there for this model?


----------



## whynotnow? (Jan 17, 2011)

vegaseasy said:


> Has anyone seen a stainless bezel insert available out there for this model?


No. Yobokies and LCBI are the only ones I’ve seen. Ceramic. Lumed.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Juan_valdeaza (May 5, 2021)

Started getting interested in the citizen barnacle diver, great story. Started looking around for something similar and came upon these. The sbdc053 hit all of the marks for me.


----------

